# Elon Musk says Tesla Autopilot is 'super high priority'



## UberLo (Feb 23, 2015)

I've touched on this topic already, but it looks like they're really ramping up to make this happen sooner rather than later.

http://mashable.com/2015/11/20/elon...e=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter#uQJnFfYyGZq7


----------



## humandriver (Sep 16, 2014)

Well the contact email in that article is [email protected], perhaps we should give them a piece of our minds?


----------



## UberLo (Feb 23, 2015)

humandriver said:


> Well the contact email in that article is [email protected], perhaps we should give them a piece of our minds?


Don't think it will amount to much at this point.


----------



## humandriver (Sep 16, 2014)

UberLo said:


> Don't think it will amount to much at this point.


What do we have to lose?


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

humandriver said:


> Well the contact email in that article is [email protected], perhaps we should give them a piece of our minds?


Stop progress or get burned like the witches you are! ::shakes fist::


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Too many factors out there for the auto pilot to navigate at this point or I. The near future. As of right now their car can't navigate turning. Lol


----------



## humandriver (Sep 16, 2014)

Simon said:


> Stop progress or get burned like the witches you are! ::shakes fist::


Progess could also be an autonomous system that helps mitigate crashes and enhances human driver abilities. Why are you even on this forum when you obviously don't care about the occupation of driving?


----------

